# No 10pm block for Doral MIA5 on Sunday night for Monday



## detsoob (Jun 16, 2016)

No 10pm block for Doral MIA5 on Sunday night for Monday

Are they really that slow?


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

That seems to be the new normal everywhere.. They seem to not be guessing how many they need for the next day now and releasing them periodically throughout the day and morning.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Or it's just that slow? I'm definitely delivering a ton of packages that feel like Halloween costumes and I know people are already buying Christmas stuff so I don't think it's slow..


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> That seems to be the new normal everywhere.. They seem to not be guessing how many they need for the next day now and releasing them periodically throughout the day and morning.


I think you said it best it depends on the warehouse, they start really early at my warehouse (as early as six) so they still release a lot at 10pm.

Consistently 6:30, 7:30, 8, 8:30 and 9 are released here. Then around seven AM they release the other blocks.

I wonder if this is in response to what happened in Oregon where people grabbed blocks, showed up to find there were no packages to deliver and amazon paid them for literally showing up and going home.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

I think they are still fine tuning it.. Obviously they don't want to to waste money on paying blocks and having no packages available. They seem to be getting close.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

When they release them at 10 it's kind of an estimate.. I think now that they have enough drivers to grab blocks that 10pm block dump isn't needed.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah I wish we had an early release like that.. All the early once are taken up by the white vans.. Earliest I ever got was 9am.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I wonder if this is in response to what happened in Oregon where people grabbed blocks, showed up to find there were no packages to deliver and amazon paid them for literally showing up and going home.


I think this is the most likely reason for shortage of blocks at 10pm. The same thing happened at Miami Gardens warehouse recently where people were sent home and still got paid. Basically ever since then the 10pm releases have been limited.


----------

